# 110 Gal Tanganyika Setup



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

Video:





Current Stocks:

5 Blue Burundi Frontosa
4 Red Copper Frontosa
6 Neolamprologus Leluppi
6 Neolamprologus Pulcher
2 Clown Loaches

hope u like it


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is an interesting tank, but unlikely to be sustainable. Probability suggests that the pulcher will spawn and attempt to push the rest of the fish to the corners, or kill them.

Having just one rock structure in the middle of the tank increases the probability of the pulcher being problematic.

What is the length of this tank?

I would divide the rocks up into two or three separate territories to start. Try and see if you can beat the odds. The other problem, assuming things get that far, is the frontosa could easily eat the leleupi and pulcher once they mature.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> It is an interesting tank, but unlikely to be sustainable. Probability suggests that the pulcher will spawn and attempt to push the rest of the fish to the corners, or kill them.
> 
> Having just one rock structure in the middle of the tank increases the probability of the pulcher being problematic.
> 
> ...


Good points, however i would think he has almost 2 years before he may need to worry about the Fronts eating others, considering their growth rate no?

I agree on mixing up the territories, overall it looks great, good looking fish. I love the rocks!


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Very Much for your comments Masters.

1.5m is the length of the tank.

i am planning to keep 2-3 fronts only

the pulchers are not that much aggressive but il take consideration in dividing the rocks in 3 territories if aggression is there already.

planning to add calvus, comps and cyprichomis leptosoma.

thanks again.


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

I really like the black rocks!! :thumb:


----------



## sjnovakovich (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not sure the pulchers will be all that agressive. I have 4 adults raising 2 separate colonies of fry (about 20 to 30 3/4 inch fish) in a 36" tank. Granted I am moving the juvies out, soon. The point is that the 4 pulchers are doing fine in a tank than many people told me would barely hole two. Create those two rock territories and I doubt you will have a problem. I don't know much about the other species that you have mentioned.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes, there will be some time before the frontosa are too big. Remember though, leleupi aren't the fastest growing fish either, particularly females. The females are the perfect shape to be eaten as well.

Most often pulcher won't tolerate other fish in a 36" tank, but having two pairs, at least while they are young isn't uncommon. Steve, yours started spawning what in March?, so a couple of months isn't really a long enough time to declare it works, just that it has worked for now. As they grow up, expect to have issues.

In this case, the pulcher are not aggressive, because they are juveniles. The aggression does not start until they mature and start spawning. Free swimming fry, then you have aggression.


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

All of your suggestions are Noted Masters.

this black slates are expensive around 15aed per piece.

will keep an update if new stocks will come. hopefully ds 15th of june.


----------



## tylervet (Jun 5, 2011)

Great looking rocks. Love the fish too. You may also just consider splitting the rocks into two groups, and leaving the middle open. I love open tanks.


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

pulchers ang spawning but not that aggressive. egg count arround 15 eggs only.


----------



## rebecc4 (Jun 7, 2011)

I love the idea of black dark background...a bit like underwater dream...


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

rebecc4 said:


> I love the idea of black dark background...a bit like underwater dream...
> 
> Thanks for the Appreciation Sir.


----------



## rebecc4 (Jun 7, 2011)

you're welcome Bingo....


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

Update:








Copper Band Frontosa








Neolamprologus Lelupi








Brichardi (Female)








Pulcher (Male)


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

Frontosa Burundi (Alpha Male) 4.5inches








Alpha Male and Beta Male








Brichardi Female


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

Group Shots


















Full Tank Shots


















Will Be Adding Altolamprologus Calvus soon. Shipment will arrive this monday. ill keep this thread Updated.


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

Update:
Altolamprologus Calvus 7 pcs @ .75 - 1in


----------

